# ISO saffron pasta recipe



## jkath (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't know if anyone has one, but I'm looking for a pasta recipe with a saffron cream sauce (maybe lemon too?) but not a ravioli. Any help is so appreciated!
PS - no seafood or red meat -  thanks!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry, jkath. Can't help ya. I do saffron rice, usually with a chorizo or fish, tomatoes, peppers. Never heard of saffron pasta. I would assume most rice recipes could be adapted to pasta.
If all else fails here, goggle - saffron/pasta recipes and see what pops up. When you do make - share, please.​


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi jkath, you can make a sauce a sauce as follows:

1.5 tbsp of flour
1/2 stick of butter
1/4 tsp of freshly chopped garlic
1.5 cups of half and half
zest of a lemon
Good big pinch of saffron - You first put it in a bowl and zap it in the microwave for 20 seconds.  Then crumble and reserve - flavors become more intense if you warm it first
salt and black pepper to taste

In a pan add the butter, when it's melted, add the garlic, followed by flour and cook until the flour is slightly toasted and golden. Next add the half and half and zest of a lemon and saffron, salt and pepper and let it simmer on low for 20 minutes or so.  

Pour over pasta (fettucini works best and looks elegant) and some steamed veggies and serve with a sprinkle of freshly grated cheese. 

The saffron will turn the sauce to a beautiful yellow and will impart a very nice aroma.


----------



## jkath (Jun 12, 2008)

yakuta, that's PERFECT!!! Exactly what I was hoping for - thanks so much!!


----------

